# Who is clingy????



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Who has a furbaby that is really really clingy???

DH was gone for a week on a hunting trip. The first night he called home Cicero was jumping up at my knees and barking and DH wanted to know what he was barking at. I told him I didn't know...guess he was wanting me to hold him.

The next time DH called Cicero started doing the same thing. DH said, "What is wrong with my sweetie pie...he never barks." It dawned on me...I think he knows it's you...do you think he can hear your voice with me standing up?" I held the phone down and they carried on a conversation....it was so cute. Cicero would listen...the bark once..listen..bark...and his little eyes just lit up.

He never barked or noticed me talking on the phone unless it was DH all week....and when DH called he went nuts every time.

He was Sooooo excited when his Daddy got home. Jumped into his arms and was wiggling and licking so that DH almost dropped him!!!

Now talk about clingy....Cicero is like glue. He will not leave his side. The minute DH sits down, Cicero jumps in his lap and he is there till DH gets up. Follows him everywhere - looking up at his face - then jumps in his lap when he sits. It's really really clingy since the trip.

I know they are velcro dog....but this is CLINGY...


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! That is sweet. He loves his daddy.

Sissy loves DH and kisses and kisses when he comes home. She sits
in his lap when he is on the computer.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*He just loves his daddy soooooo much. :hug: He is adorable (Cicero that is).* ound:I do not know about your DH.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

That's so sweet!! I love the picture of Cicero in his lap. He loves him and missed him!!!

Gracie is extremely clingy with me, too. It has gotten worse these past few weeks. Even affecting my sex life!!! DH is not too happy about that!!! Thinking of having her sleep in another room. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww that is so sweet! Loving the Cicero pics. 

Kubrick is also a clinger but with me... he's not as clingy with DH though he does love him, just not as much as me.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

That is so adorable. I love the pictures on the couch. Could Cicero look more content? I don't think so.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same here, Scooter sits at the bottom of the stairs and whines if he knows I'm up there. Sometimes I'll be calling him and then turn around and he's sitting right behind me! When I'm not here during the day and he "goes to work" with DH, he has an office here at home, he tries to sit in his lap but he'll rest his head on his keyboard. Needless to say, that doesn't last long. He has a bed in the office too.

Love the barking at the phone though! That's hysterical!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What sweet photos! I've noticed that when I'm gone longer than normal, like for the day instead of just a couple of hours, Roxie will be even more attached to me than normal. But I haven't seen her doing that with dh or the kids... but she is most attached to me anyway.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

that is sooo sweet!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That is just to adorable!!!! I'll have to send DH away for awhile and test it out!! LOL!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhh. I am smiling wide at this one Dale. Cicero is so sweet. and what great photos too.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

That is the an awsome story with the phone - so cool! Seamus, on some days, is as we say "SUPER CLINGY", and wants to be held. He is not picky either it could be me or DH who ever will pick him up!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is really weird that he can know when your dh is calling you. I would have to say that Betzie is my clingy one. If I am in the computer room when dh goes to bed and they are all in there she is whining and pawing at the gate to get out. Dh comes and says your baby needs you. I slept on the couch last night and took Betzie with me. She was either on top of the couch or right on me snuggled. Last night somehow Jillee was out there with us and I wake up to Jillee doing a rlh. I looked at her it said it is four in the morning what are you thinking. They played for a few and then we all went back to sleep. These little ones are silly I tell ya!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, mine are clingy. Especially Kodi. I only work 10 mins from home, so I go home at lunch break to be with the furkids. We go for a walk or play in the yard, because I am guilt-riden about leaving them alone. My Mom is home with them most days, so they are not totally alone, and on Fridays, DH is home with them most of the day.

Yesterday I couldn't get home as usual and my Mom told me they sat in the window and Shelby whined all afternoon. I think she missed me, because when I finally did get home, she was beserk.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww but he is so cute, who wouldn't want that clinged on them!

Okay I can only share this with other hav people but you can do the clingy test but shutting your bathroom door1 <BG> See what kind of reaction that gets you when you don't let your posse go in with you!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Amanda I will try that....I usually have an audience of four....I guess they figure we are out there when they go. Goota love it!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Riley isn't too bad with the clingy stuff....until I close the bathroom door. OMG....he just HAS to bare witness to that event or his day is ruined! ound:

Cicero is a heartbreaker! Those eyes....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dale, it looks like you might need to change your signature to "Dale & Cicero, Daddy's little boy" ha ha!

I loved how he recognized your husband's voice on the phone. That's sweet.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dale,

That is so sweet, little Cicero sure is just gorgeous, love the pics. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so sweet! Cute pictures.

Lizzie clings to me but Benji and Lizzie love DH. She starts whining when she hears the garage door open and his car enters the garage. If he doesn't come in fast enought, she will go nuts crying for him.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*I'm getting PI**ED...lol*

Okay...
Yes some of our babies can be clingy and I noticed most of the post talk about being clingy with MOM's.

I have always been the dog person in this house..."never" DH...till Cicero came along and DH is head over hills with him. Now that thrilled me and made my life easier as he understood...finally...the love for a doggie.

It's been great because Cicero has shared his love and attention between us....untill DH was gone for the week. Now this is all I see....and I'm getting pi**ed at the sweet little monkey. ...mabye both of them. ound:









See, my desk is 15 feet away on the other side of the room..and this is what I'm always looking at...TV on wall in front of DH so we both can see TV...but I basically see this retired man and his dog day and night now. These pics were just made. Cicero just jumped down...grabbed his squirrel and right back in DH's lap as fast as he could. DH said, "Cicero, I might as well throw away the laptop because I can't read it any longer."









I've never been a jealous person....but I think this feeling I'm having just might be it. When DH is not home then Cicero is back at my feet. Let's take a vote...
Do I take a chance on getting another Hav and "hope" it will be MY doggie....or
Do I get rid of DH? Decisions, decisions ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh...and it's bath day....so who do you think will get to do that??
It's not fair now that I have to wash this man's dog. 

Poornima....oh, I think you might know how I feel...lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oaky, I vote for you getting another puppy! I can understand your ...jealousy.... you need a love buddy, too! Go for it! We'll be waiting for pictures!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Betzie is my baby and she is our fourth one too. So becareful you may end up with a house full of havs....which is not bad to me!!! Lizzie and Ginger are all about daddy and Jillee well it just depends. She will cuddle with both of us.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww, such a cutie!! I love the part about the phone! 
Carole


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaaawww! There is something so endearing about a tough man and a little fluff dog! It just warms my heart. That's interesting about the phone...I've always wondered if they could actually recognize a voice on the phone. 

Darling darling pictures. Cicero is so cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Do I take a chance on getting another Hav and "hope" it will be MY doggie....or
Do I get rid of DH? "*

Dale, you are asking US if you should get another HAV ??? Surely, you jest. :suspicious: ound: As to getting rid of DH, I don't think that's a great idea. He does help with grooming after all and in my books, that makes him a great asset!! :biggrin1:

My dogs are definitely MY dogs and are my shadow everywhere I go. I think what Cicero did when DH called home is so darn cool! How amazing! But I'm sure I know how you feel. If mine were clingy to someone else in the house every day, all the time, I'd feel pretty bummed out.

So...... get another Hav girl, what are you waiting for?!!? ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dale,

I think those photos of Cicero and dad are so sweet. How great is it that he got under his skin and made him a real dog lover. I must admit my Bailey is clingy. I really didn't even realize it till we had the local play date and he was by my side most of the time. He's also the only one who jumps up at my knees every time he come in from the backyard. You'd think he hadn't seen me for days. Once I love him up a little he prances on his merry way. It really is sweet.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Dale, it looks like you might need to change your signature to "Dale & Cicero, Daddy's little boy" ha ha!
> 
> I loved how he recognized your husband's voice on the phone. That's sweet.


Jan...I don't think that is funny...LOLOLOL

It amazes me how he acts with the phone. When DH leaves to go anywhere now, I'm asking him to call just to watch Cicero get excited and bark. Never does it otherwish...so I guess this boy has really good hearing! Of course, DH is thrilled that his sweetie pie wants him out of the box. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Dale, I think you need a double pronged approach.
1) Definitely a 2nd puppy
2) *YOU* need to go out of town for a week (a wonderful spa would work)! :biggrin1:

Tess' foster family had a Hav called "Clinger" - since that's what he did....


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Oaky, I vote for you getting another puppy! I can understand your ...jealousy.... you need a love buddy, too! Go for it! We'll be waiting for pictures!
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


Sheri...how long have you been married...is your husband retired...is he with you almost 24/7...is a TV remote growing in his palm...does he like to eat 6 times a day....ound:ound:

If I get another furbaby....I might have two in his lap stareing at me....gotta figure this out. :frusty:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow...Jill...I think you have a wonderful idea !!

Okay...I do think we need another Hav in this house. DH thinks we don't...of course, he has his clingy boy.  I told him this morning that I've always had MY babies....so I am on the hunt for that specail Hav.....he said to hunt a "long time" to make sure I get a Mama's boy.:biggrin1: I told him he will not be allowed to even look at my next one. :biggrin1:

I sent DH on an errand and Cicero is in MY lap...
With DH here...out of my lap
Without DH here...in my lap.
Decision decisions.....ound:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee's all lovey-dovey with her Daddy too! I get a little jealous because here I am with her all day tending to her needs, taking her on walks, brushing her out and generally doting on her. Daddy comes home and _she drops me like a hot potato._ Plus, she cuddles up *thisclose* to him in bed and leaves me all alone! Makes me soooo mad! Grrrr. JK. My new solution is to seize the opportunity to go take a nice long bath.

"What, honey? She wants YOU!"


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I say get another one it worked for me and then steal Cicero back after you get yours-that is what I did! The only day they don't want mama is on grooming day  And DH can have them by the time I am done with them!!! Dash is always mine regardless.... I do love my mama's boy!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww...the picture of Cicero in the lap is adorable. He looks so happy and content.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Amanda I want a mamma's boy someday!!!!! It will happen I know it will!!! I have already been thinking of names!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dale,
Quincy is a Momma's boy--no doubt. He follows me everywhere. He doesn't really do anything with my husband at all. He is quite fond of people in general and loves everyone,but is not what I would call "attached" to my husband. Since we got Quincy(Vinnie was here first) though---now Vinnie does what Quincy does and follows me everywhere. Now I have 2 doing that. It's crazy! Can you imagine a big sheltie standing there next to a fur ball watching you go to the bathroom? 

I will bet Cicero will come back to you(attachment wise) when he is confident your husband isn't leaving. If all else fails-get some good liver treats! How that for cheating?ound:

I think you'd enjoy having two myself...hint-hint! :becky:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Awwww but he is so cute, who wouldn't want that clinged on them!
> 
> Okay I can only share this with other hav people but you can do the clingy test but shutting your bathroom door1 <BG> See what kind of reaction that gets you when you don't let your posse go in with you!


I am so glad to know I'm not the only one with a doggie that wants to "go" with you.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

So cute Dale!

The solution is to get one for each of you...this worked for us! Carlito is best friends with Tony and Nico prefers me. Then there is no feeling left out!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love this thread! Dale, you definitely should get another Hav to see if the second one will cling to you more than your DH! And if not, get a THIRD. Repeat as necessary!

Cicero is just adorable - how sweet he is with your DH! 

Julie, how funny that Quincy has taught Vinnie his Hav-ways! I always seem to have two furry faces watching me go to the bathroom. If I close the door, then I'll hear indignant scratching on the door -- "Mom, how dare you lock me out?"


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dale, what cute pictures again. He is adorable. How sweet it is that he is so attached to your DH! You definitely need your own little clingy cuddle bug! 

Well, I must say though Benji and Lizzie are superexcited when my DH comes home, after they have had their cuddles and and hugs, they will come looking for me and be glued to me again. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

"Sheri...how long have you been married...is your husband retired...is he with you almost 24/7...is a TV remote growing in his palm...does he like to eat 6 times a day....

If I get another furbaby....I might have two in his lap stareing at me....gotta figure this out. "

Dale, I'm on my own now after being married for 29 years. (Husband passed away a year ago.) But, I well remember how trying it is to have a "him" underfoot, with remote in hand, for hours on end..."what's for dinner?"...

I figure, if you have two Havs, there won't be room in his lap for both of them, anyway, and maybe they'll fight over your lap instead. At least it increases your odds. And if not, (I think Jane's suggestion sounds reasonable,) get a third! Really, that is more sound reasoning that getting rid of your DH. 

Sheri and Tucker, placing our vote


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

Teddy's definitely my shadow, especially now that Snowflake is gone. When I had to go to California for 2 weeks, my DH put the phone to Teddy's ear everyday, he would just cock his head to one side and listen, but he didn't miss me nearly as bad as Cicero, that was so cute.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Dale, I'm on my own now after being married for 29 years. (Husband passed away a year ago.) But, I well remember how trying it is to have a "him" underfoot, with remote in hand, for hours on end..."what's for dinner?"...


Sheri and Dale,

I just had to say that your descriptions of a retired husband sound pretty much the same as my two boys (one is a teenager)! eace:

Maybe they don't change much over the years? :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dale,

I vote for another Hav, you need a mama's boy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmmm...Todd isn't super clingy but if I close a door he's always waiting on the other side when I come back out.  
He also wakes up instantly if I move and is directly under my feet...maybe he is clingy..lol
When we were camping last weekend Todd had his choice of where to sleep...the first night he chose me but the second night he fell asleep in my DD's bed...I have to admit...I was jealous.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane said:


> Sheri and Dale,
> 
> I just had to say that your descriptions of a retired husband sound pretty much the same as my two boys (one is a teenager)! eace:
> 
> Maybe they don't change much over the years? :biggrin1:


You know, I think you are onto something there... ha!

Sheri


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We have been to the mountains for the weekend so I'm just checking back.

Jane...yep, I think young boys turn into the same older men.. I'm kidding about getting rid of DH...couldn't do without him...he is the most easy going man I have ever know...and when I say I need some alone time, he finds somewhere to go or something to do....but getiing use to a retired man has been a learning experience for me!!

Cicero has always pretty much shared himself with us. He went from lap to lap or foot to foot until DH went on the hunting trip. I think he missed him so much because DH takes him outside more than I do during the day to just walk and play. We went to the mountains this weekend and Cicero stuck with me all day Saturday and I told DH that I had my boy back. I even got to thinking "It's the chair". At home DH has the larger chair so I thought it might be more room for Cicero. But all day today, Cicero was with DH again..and our chairs are the same size at the weekend house. He didn't seen as clingy this weekend...but lots to check out in the mountains.

I told DH that I might have to start hunting me another furbaby and he said, "Well they will probably like each other better than us them neither one of us will have a lap buddy." ound:

I will let all of you know in a week if things change around here.....because my pockets are going to be full of Cheerio's this week. :biggrin1:

Sheri, I'm sorry about you losing your husband...I don't know what I would do without that support in my life. I'm glad you have Tucker in your life to talk to!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, Tucker is very important to me! He keeps me going, somedays. I've had to go back to school and it has been SO hard--I wouldn't want to do it without my little snuggle buddy to come home to, and to study with. (He does make studying a challenge, though, because he likes to lay on my lap on top of the text book! Stinker!)

Sheri


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

UPDATE....
Cicero is still clingy to DH..but I think I've figured some of it out. We both share giving meals and potty time and play time...but I am the one to do baths and brush out mats. DH will brush, but it's after I've done the hard stuff. I think Cicero thinks DH is the better brusher. 

But...the big thing is that Cicero likes to be near DH's table. Yep, he is waiting patiently...for his nighttime snack. In fact, he gets lots of little snacks with DH. When DH goes for the paper, he "always" gets a pack of cheese crackers from a drawer when he comes back in to eat while he reads. Cicero is always waiting at the drawer when DH goes for the paper because he knows he is going to get one while he sits in DH's lap and reads the back of the paper while DH reads the front.ound:

At bedtime...I caught DH giving him a special snack from his jar. Yep...that's it.!!! Little sweetie pie is clinging to DH all day just waiting for bedtime and his yummy treat. :whoo:








Amazing at the devotion one little M&M can create for Cicero...it takes a whole bag for me. ound:

I have to say that I am "THRILLED" to watch these two together. I've always know the love a dog can shower on you - relieves stress - keeps secrets - help heal a broken heart - put a smile on your face and lots of laughter in your home. Never in a million years would I have thought that DH could love a dog -- especially this much. Cicero is eating up all the attention...and his M&M.  It really is just so darn sweet to watch these two guys together. It's nice to see that DH is enjoying the little doggie growth on his lap. Cicero has even got to where he tries to talk back. It's cute to see these two having conversations about steak, chicken and bacon.:biggrin1:

It's impossible to not love a Havanese!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dale-Too funny! Cicero knows where to go for the treats! I'd follow your DH around for cheese crackers and M&M's but I'd want the whole bag too.

Scooter is definitely my doggie but loves DH and the kids. He goes crazy in the afternoon when the kids come home and then when he hears DH pull into the garage. He's a happy little guy and we can't imagine our lives without him.

Just last night DH said we have to find a good day-care to board him when we go to our family reunion beach trip next summer. Dogs aren't allowed where we're staying so he can't go.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OMG..clingy??? Gabriel would just attach himself to me if he could! Where ever I am, he is right in my lap while Sophie will be nearby but not on top of me.

Now, my DH is another issue..they both feel the need to lick him awake every morning..after they have walked up his body and stared him down ound:

And Sophie for some odd reason will just stare at him if he is in the room..it's really comical at times because her eyes will follow him where ever he moves in the room!
We tested her one day by having him move to different locations in the room and sure enough, Sophie would even twist her head around just to stare at him! What's with THAT?


----------

